# V60 slurry



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Greetings Everyone

This may have been asked before but I was unable to find the answer.

I'm new to V60 brewing and have a V60 01. I'm using a 16:1 ratio for my brew and my mug holds 300ml. I'm basing my grind on using 300ml but only end up with 3/4 mug, I'm assuming the remainder of my 300ml it trapped in the slurry.

If I want a full mug and increase the amount of water do I need to increase the amount of coffee also to end up with the correct strength.

Also what is considered the maximum amount brew able with an 01 V60.

Thank you in advance


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@MWJB will help you with this one. If you want more coffee in the cup, you need to increase the amount of brew water and coffee dose in the same ratio.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sleepymouse said:


> Greetings Everyone
> 
> This may have been asked before but I was unable to find the answer.
> 
> ...


 You can brew your full 300ml (or grams would be better units, using a scale) with the V60 01, you will need to break up the pours so that it all fits in the brewer.

Correct, some brew water is trapped in the slurry, it will roughly be about twice the weight of your dose. So the amount in the mug will be approx 14x the weight of your dose at 16:1 brew ratio. A dose of 21.5g would seem to be what you want to 345g of brew water, but that's an inconvenient number to brew with, so assuming your mug will hold 310ml, brew with 350g total & 22g of coffee.

I'd pour 70g every 30seconds, each pour taking around 20-25s each. Water must drop straight down from the kettle spout. Start around the edge of the bed working toward the middle, if you get significant standing liquid over the bed, keep the pour straight down the middle. Grind fairly coarse (what grinder do you have?), I don't like to specify brew times (concentrate on pouring consistently & the grind setting, rather than the time), but it will probably give a brew time of 2:45 +/-15s at a ball park grind.

This will maintain your original intended strength, but there isn't really a 'correct' strength.


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for your explanation.

I'm grinding a little courser than table salt which is a setting of 2.2 on my Aergrind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sleepymouse said:


> Thank you so much for your explanation.
> 
> I'm grinding a little courser than table salt which is a setting of 2.2 on my Aergrind.


 I think you'll need to go coarser than this.


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

How much courser?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sleepymouse said:


> How much courser?


 I don't have an Aergrind, so I can't be specific, maybe try 3.0 and see how it tastes & see what the time is.


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok. I'll experiment with my grind.

Thank you for your time helping it is much appreciated.


----------

